# Multnomah Falls



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Multnomah Falls in the Columbia gorge


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Been there, have the pictures. Beautiful painting!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What a majestic falls. I would love to see that in real life. It's a very good painting also Oregon.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Gorgeous work - very nice, the two figures on the bridge!

Ernst


----------

